# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Nadine Heredia Presidente en el 2016?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Inicio este tema para que podamos debatir acerca de una posible candidatura de la Primera Dama de la Nación en el 2016, finalizado el mandato de su esposo y hoy Presidente del Perú, Ollanta Humala. 
Personalmente, me parece buena persona y con cierto carisma político, pero no me gusta para nada como nos tontean cuando le preguntan -a la pareja presidencial- si será candidata en las elecciones presidenciales en el 2016. 
Pienso que la candidatura es un hecho, y que deberían ser más directos a la hora de responder a la pregunta, porque al menos yo, no quiero que una familia se atrinchere en el poder como lo ha hecho la familia Kirchner en Argentina, y menos quiero a alguien que tenga la intención de quedarse en el poder hasta el 2030, como lo pretendió hacer el "Dictador" de Hugo Chávez (gracias a Dios no soy Venezolano, por obvias razones). 
Nosotros ya vivimos algo parecido a lo de Venezuela, y tenemos que ser precavidos para no que no nos vuelva a suceder, así que quería preguntarles qué opinan sobre este tema y si es que estarían de acuerdo en que la Sra. Nadine Heredia sea candidata a la presidencia en el 2016. 
Después de Fujimori, Chávez, los Kirchner y ahora Maduro, creo que lo más sano para nuestro país es la rotación del poder cada 5 años. 
SaludosTemas similares: Encuentro empresarial "La quinua como oportunidad", NY (Nadine Heredia) Discurso del Presidente Uruguayo en Río de Janeiro Artículo: Mejora de cultivos de café incrementará la producción en 18% al 2016 ¡Shakira Presidente! Artículo: Presidente del Gabinete descarta renuncia de ministra Aráoz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Mucho OJO con lo que están viviendo venezolanos y argentinos por la continuidad y abuso de poder, con la excusa de que sus líderes trabajan para los pobres, cuando en realidad se están robando todo la plata para ellos y los suyos! 
Estos modelos no sirven, porque el dinero no se regala a quienes no tienen, si no que se invierte adecuadamente para sacar de la pobreza a los más necesitados. 
Mis condolencias a los hermanos de Venezuela y Argentina, por los difíciles momentos que están pasando GRACIAS A SUS LÍDERES... :Cry: ... ¡Cuándo no los políticos maldición!  :Frusty:

----------


## David Moncada

Lo que el pueblo necesita para realmente salir de la pobreza es educación y oportunidad de trabajo para los jóvenes, oportunidad que se logra con inversión en los diferentes áreas productivas del País y no dádivas como pretende el actual régimen. No a la reelección conyugal y no al asistencialismo engañoso.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Yo no viví en la época de Velazco, pero soy consciente de la deuda que este militar de buenas intenciones dejó al Estado por su fracasada Reforma Agraria. Los buenos políticos no son los que se dicen preocupados de los más necesitados o los que regalan obras o dinero que no tienen ningún valor productivo, sino que son aquellos que generan oportunidades para los ciudadanos -como bien dice David-. 
Los pobres no deben pedir casa o comida gratis -aunque es necesario apoyarlos en estos temas- si no que deben pedir una educación de calidad y herramientas para poder hacer uso de ese conocimiento y salir adelante por sus propios medios; porque a nadie le debe o le debería gustar vivir mendigando.  
Soy consciente también que yo tuve las oportunidades que cualquier ser humano debería contar para poder progresar, pero esas oportunidades deberían estar al alcance de todos por obra del Estado. En mi caso, yo le debo mucho a mis padres y poco al Estado, porque ellos fueron los que me brindaron la educación y las herramientas necesarias para que pueda vivir dignamente y sin estar pidiéndole nada a nadie. 
Por último, decir que lo de Venezuela, Argentina y lo que vivió el Perú hace poco con Fujimori, es simplemente una vergüenza que los ciudadanos nos debemos soportar ni permitir. 
Si Nadine es una gran candidata, entonces que postule en el 2021 y compita con su marido Ollanta, cosa que así nos aseguramos de que nadie se quede atornillado al poder como lo estamos viendo ahora en Venezuela y Argentina; y seguramente pronto también en Bolivia, Ecuador, etc. 
Saludos

----------


## David Moncada

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, tu has dado todas las razones por las que no debe candidatear Nadin. Hay que mencionar que se viene la compra de Repsol para el festín de los allegados a su partido.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Por cierto, me olvidé de decir que el que estaba de acuerdo con tu respuesta era yo, y simplemente quise reafirmarla: "La Educación es la prioridad Nº1 y el negocio más rentable para cualquier país en el mundo." 
Ahora, para terminar con mi idea de Velazco -que también quedó en el aire- hago la comparación con Hugo Chávez de Venezuela; ya que muchos pobres de ese país -y de otros también- deben estar enormemente agradecidos con el dictador venezolano, pero lo que tal vez ellos nos sepan, es que los regalos alguien los tendrá que pagar finalmente. Y llegará el día en que todos los venezolanos -ricos y pobres- tengan que pagar las cuentas pendientes de este dizque líder de los pobres. Y si Venezuela no tuviera el petróleo que tiene, hace rato que ya hubiéramos visto tocar fondo al país hermano. Sin embargo, con petróleo y todo, los venezolanos no la están pasando nada bien y seguramente se vendrán tiempos peores si siguen por el rumbo equivocado. 
Lo mismo hizo Velazco en el Perú, y ahora el Estado tiene una deuda millonaria con los expropiados que seguramente terminaremos pagando todos los peruanos y que se hubiera podido utilizar para invertir en educación, construcción de carretaras, puertos y aeropuestos, en investigacion y tecnología, etc; pero eso no va pasar. Por el contrario -y como bien dices de nuevo David- ahora quieren invertir en refinerías que nadie quiere comprar. 
Entonces, para aclarar un poco mi post, aquí hay dos temas importantes que quiero rescatar: 
1) El modelo chavista no sirve a largo plazo y sólo engaña a los pobres con migajas, para que sus líderes se perpetúen en el poder y así puedan gozar de riqueza y poder.
2) Las reelecciones -aunque sean reelecciones matrimoniales- sólo fomentan modelos como el chavista o el fujimorista.  
Y para reforzar esta idea de que lo que sucede en Venezuela y Argentina "¡es una vergüenza!", aquí un video de las declaraciones del día de ayer del Ministro de Economía de Argentina para una reportera de la TV Griega, que los dejará con la boca abierta, titulado "Me quiero ir"... ::doh::      
¡Alucinante!  :Boom:

----------


## jara mariano

Necesitamos ser serios en la proxima eleccion presidencial, aunque es dificil que se cumpla porque el problema del Peru es su falta de educacion y entendimiento de sus problemas. Una gran mayoria no vota en funcion de las cualidades de la persona, sino muchas veces por consigna o por algun tipo de regalo, eso es lamentable.. Con respecto a Nadine, considero que no es una mujer con experiencia en el manejo ni de empresas ni cosas del Estado, si tiene aspiraciones deberia prepararse mas y adquirir experiencia mayor en el manejo de la cosa publica.
Considero a Beatriz Merino para las proximas elecciones, pues ademas de tener un Phd de Harvard tiene mucha experiencia en la cosa publica, ademas de haber demostrado honradez a toda prueba, lamentablemente no se le escucha y no los medios le dan cabida, porque estan mas interesados en lo mismo de siempre, es por ello que al final llegamos a votar por el menos malo que es para cualquier peruano pensante lo peor que puede enfrentar a la hora de votar.. No es posible votar en blanco, porque finalmente le hacemos el favor el mas malo.
Ojala los peruanos reflexionemos y no sigamos mas con los mismos de siempre o es que practicamos ese dicho tan peruno que dice: MAS ME PEGAS MAS TE QUIERO.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Benjamín: 
Después de tiempo no leía un comentario tuyo. El tema político acá sigue siendo una verdadera vergüenza y ya se perfila el 2016 como una elección difícil, donde nuevamente tendremos que elegir por el "menos malo". 
Tu propuesta de Beatriz Merino como candidata me parece buena, por la razones que ya has dado; pero lamentablemente en el Perú no votamos por alguien honesto y de perfil bajo nunca. Como bien dices, la poca y pésima Educación en el país -que es consecuencia de estos desgraciados que nos gobiernan- hacen que sea fácil para estos otorongos "comprar votos" con fideos y cocinas populares, para luego servirse del país y de los peruanos, cuando su deber es completamente lo contrario: "servir al país y a los peruanos". 
Ninguno de estos miserables hace nada para solucionar los verdaderos problemas del Perú, pero cuando son candidatos, se presentan como los "mesías" y salvadores de esa gente que no tiene qué comer, qué vestir, dónde estudiar, dónde curarse, etc.  
Se habla de inclusión en este gobierno, pero yo no veo que hayamos avanzado en Educación y Salud, que son los sectores donde los gobiernos de turno tienen la posibilidad de incluir a los más necesitados. Todo es propagando política, pero al final seguimos en lo mismo: colegios en pésimo estado, libros académicos con errores, enfermos que hacen largas colas o que deben subir por el mismo ascensor por el que se saca la basura. ¡Y ni qué decir de la delicuencia!, que gana terreno y nos tiene a todos mirando por el espejo para que no nos maten cuando cambiamos dólares en un banco o en la calle. 
Por el lado de la infraestructura, no logro entender qué tendría que pasar para que alguno de estos cretinos que llegan al sillón presidencial, se decidan a invertir la plata de los peruanos en una Carretera Panamerica que sea autopista desde Tumbes hasta Tacna. Y lo mismo con una carretera que conecte a la costa, con la sierra y selva de nuestro país. ¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué no lo hacen, si es un inversión que sería rentable para el país SÍ o SÍ?.  
En fin mi estimado Benjamín, la cuestión política sigue mal por acá. Salen denuncias de todo tipo en los medios, pero los ministros solo llaman al canal a decir que van a tomar cartas en el asunto y no hacen nada. ¿Qué estará pasando en nuestra selva -por ejemplo- con el problema de la minería ilegal e informal que destruye nuestros bosques?... Seguramente nada; y así muchísimo otros casos, mientras los Humala no hacen más que dejar el camino limpio para seguir con el cuento de la "inclusión social".  *¡NO A LA REELECCIÓN CONYUGAL! ¡NO A LA REELECCIÓN DE POLÍTICOS CORRUPTOS Y MENTIROSOS!*

----------


## Julios

Se especula mucho; al respecto de la candidatura de Nadine de Humala, se debe exigir al tribunal constitucional responda ¿es factible o no la candidatura de la esposa del presidente?; con una respuesta de esta institución saldremos de las dudas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿¡Tan difícil era para la Sra. Nadine Heredia decir que no sería candidata en el 2016!?... Por fin le pusieron fin a esta incertidumbre que no le hacía bien al país, pues desviaba la atención de los temas verdaderamente importantes para el país. 
Lamentablemente tuvieron que pasar todos estos días, y tuvieron que descender en las encuestas de opinión, para que finalmente la pareja presidencial se dé cuenta que era mejor abortar esta posibilidad. 
Me parece bien que se hayan dado cuenta de ello, aunque todo se trate de puro cálculo político. 
Ahora, pónganse a trabajar para mejorar nuestra educación, salud, infraestructura y seguridad ciudadana, que es lo que verdaderamente necesitamos los peruanos para salir adelante. 
Saludos

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

La señora Heredia tiene todo el derecho de candidatear a la Presidencia de la Republica, pero, a partir del 2021. Que se siente y espere nomas tranquilita.

----------


## Richard W

NO HAY REELECCIÓN.......... NO ENTIENDEN, OLLANTA Y NADINE SON LA MISMA FIGURA POLITICA

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> NO HAY REELECCIÓN.......... NO ENTIENDEN, OLLANTA Y NADINE SON LA MISMA FIGURA POLITICA

 Creo que por eso es precisamente que se habla de "reelección conyugal", porque son uno solo. El tema es si la ley permite este tipo de reelecciones. 
Saludos

----------

